
ZFS on Linux Landing Workaround for Linux 5.0 Kernel Support - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ZFS-On-Linux-5.0-Workaround
======
jmcguckin
Perhaps is was a mistake to switch over to the ZoL as the reference
implementation. At least FreeBsd does not have the FSF jihadies willing to
blow themselves up just to make a point...

